# login on probs



## yenrod (15 Jan 2009)

I get the sign on wrong ONCE ! and i have to wait 15mins !!!!!!!!

What a joke !

AND IT WAS* ONCE !!!!!!!!!!! *

Yours,

Yenrod.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Jan 2009)

There's a moral in there somewhere...


----------



## Arch (15 Jan 2009)

I think I get get 5 goes or something (never get it wrong more than once). Have you emailed Admin to ask if it's forum glitch, or just for you, or whatever, or did you just come here and shout off about it?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Jan 2009)

No prizes for guessing...


----------



## Shaun (15 Jan 2009)

Lee, had you made any changes to your email address recently as this can lock your account until you confirm the change?


----------



## Chris James (15 Jan 2009)

You are right yenrod, Shaun's a total git.

How dare he make you wait around for fifteen minutes during work time to log on to the forum he provides to you for free.

It's an outrage.


----------

